# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  MBA & Licenciado en Administración de Negocios Internacionales

## LuisRevilla

MBA & Licenciado en Administración de Negocios Internacionales con experiencia consolidada en la especialidad de comercio exterior. He adquirido mi perfil profesional a través de diversas competencias adquiridas a lo largo de mi trayectoria profesional como el trabajo de equipo, orientación a resultados, organización y planificación, capacidad de análisis y síntesis entre otras.Temas similares: MAESTRIA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS-- UNIVERSIDAD ESAN Artículo: Más de 100 técnicos de la ANA iniciaron capacitación en administración del agua La administracion  pública y la agricultura Lic. En comercio y negocios internacionales Ejecutivo designa a Superintendente Nacional de Administración Tributaria

----------

